# Some NJ shirts i made



## mtmgiants (Sep 30, 2008)

hey guys just designed these shirts tell me what you think. i live in jersey and ride at creek a lot so i just thought these shirts were cool. just got silk screening stuff and am going to do the first run of shirts soon these are some pictures of what they will look like. if anyone has any comments, suggestions, or wants to buy one just tell me what you think. thanks


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2009)

use the words "dirty jersey" from the first sample, put it on shirt example 5, and put it on a sweatshirt, and im all over it.

good work on the designs, i can see those taking off.


----------



## Ruskiski (Sep 18, 2009)

It'll take off even faster if you add tits.

EDIT: was that vulgar? I meant it in a comic relief way.


----------



## mtmgiants (Sep 30, 2008)

*First Prints!!*

hey guys sorry this took longer then expected, been busy with school and sports but the first prints are finally done and i think they came out pretty sweet. im going to be printing this design for a while and see how many of my friends want to buy a shirt. hopefully ill make some extra money for gas and lift tickets this season! the red fabric was just a test print then theres the first t-shirt print which is on the brown shirt and then i tried to get a third print on a bandanna but the ink had started to dry a little bit. Later tonight im going to print it on a black shirt and try the bandanna again. tell me what you guys think!


----------

